# Absolute F2L - website



## lufekk (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello 
(Hope this is in the correct section...)

Mike and I were working on a page, that includes most techniques and variations used during solving the F2L and here are the results:

kostkarubika.org/f2l

Here is the offline version: ~17 MB
Mirror #2
Mirror #3
Mirror #4

There are no "tutorials" how to solve the F2L. Just pure algs.
I'm sure that both beginners and advanced cubers will find there something interesting.

The site is in polish, but texts on it are not important.

If you have any ideas, feel free to write them 

Happy F2Ling.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 5, 2011)

wow this looks extremely useful; I will look through this in more detail later
Thanks for your effort


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 5, 2011)

Will read. Many thanks.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, sick site. There's a ton of stuff here, maybe I'll try to learn some of it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ahaha! I don't like the coloring of the pages, but the content makes up for such ten-fold! 

Yes yes! L2EF2L


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 5, 2011)

leave it to the poles to document everything. Lots of cool f2l tricks I haven't seen before. Now I have a lot to learn.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 5, 2011)

Now this is delicious...


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 5, 2011)

This is awesome even BBF2L I published less than three months ago.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 5, 2011)

Just amazing =) I'll be sure to look at the L2EF2L, L2CF2L, and Empty slot cases. =3


----------



## timeless (Apr 5, 2011)

the cube diagrams are a bit hard to follow




Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Just amazing =) I'll be sure to look at the L2EF2L, L2CF2L, and Empty slot cases. =3


 off-topic but did u learn the g-perms yet?


----------



## Enter (Apr 5, 2011)

great site! specjalni primeri! http://f2l.net46.net/index.html


----------



## irontwig (Apr 5, 2011)

lolpoles and their algs.


----------



## peterbone (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice site but I find the face colours confusing as they're not the standard that I'm used to.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice! 
It's unlikely that I will really study algs but just browsing through the pages is giving a lot of info.

I like the transparent cubes for showing the empty slot cases! Nice to see Conrads Visualcube being used.
Good work guys !


----------



## LarsN (Apr 5, 2011)

Looks great 

Maybe it's already there, my polish isn't great (like non-existing) but cross on left variations would be really nice.

I know I can mentally rotate them, but using f2l algs generated for cross on B is not always a good thing. Especially for special cases.


----------



## Godmil (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it worth learning a pile of F2L tricks, or is it better to just have a basic set of F2L moves that you can execute without thinking?


----------



## Enter (Apr 5, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Is it worth learning a pile of F2L tricks, or is it better to just have a basic set of F2L moves that you can execute without thinking?


 some cases are faster when you know the algorithm!!!


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 5, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Godmil (Apr 5, 2011)

Ooh, nice, I'll need to make a note of that one.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Apr 5, 2011)

LarsN said:


> Looks great
> 
> Maybe it's already there, my polish isn't great (like non-existing) but cross on left variations would be really nice.
> 
> I know I can mentally rotate them, but using f2l algs generated for cross on B is not always a good thing. Especially for special cases.



This

would be awesome. And it would make sense since it is an F2L site to include variations of F2L styles (well at least COL). I think Tomasz could help a whole bunch with that. I've already created a PDF file a while ago.


----------



## ariasamie (Apr 5, 2011)

please upload the offline version somewhere else.
thank you.


----------



## chikato_tan (Apr 5, 2011)

i agree , i can not download it. ,many thanks


----------



## JackJ (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome! Glad I'm part polish. They seem so cool!


----------



## lufekk (Apr 5, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Is it worth learning a pile of F2L tricks, or is it better to just have a basic set of F2L moves that you can execute without thinking?


How about learning a pile of F2L tricks, that you can execute without thinking?
Besides, there are basic set of F2L moves on the site. You can learn just them and leave the rest.



Enter said:


> some cases are faster when you know the algorithm!!!


Aren't ALL cases faster when you know the algorithm?  



Mr Cubism said:


>


Thanks, every algorithm is welcome 
Every once in a while we will add some algs sent to us.



LarsN said:


> cross on left variations would be really nice.





PhillipEspinoza said:


> This
> 
> would be awesome. And it would make sense since it is an F2L site to include variations of F2L styles (well at least COL). I think Tomasz could help a whole bunch with that. I've already created a PDF file a while ago.


Maybe we will add the basic algs in some spare time.
It will be much faster though, if someone sent me algs 



ariasamie said:


> please upload the offline version somewhere else.
> thank you.


Added some mirrors. Check the first post.


----------



## Egide (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, great job on the website can't wait to dig in.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 5, 2011)

Mr Cubism said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
OMG thank you for that <3


----------



## qqwref (Apr 6, 2011)

I dunno if this would go well with the site, but here are some random cases (to force OLL skip) that can be nice to know, if you don't have them already:
- (R' F R F') (R' U2 R2 U R2' U R) - this one is already nice for this case, but look what OLL is done
- (R2 x') U' R' U (R x') and the inverse
- L (R' F R F') L' and the inverse
- R d' R U R' d R' = (U) F R' F' R U' R U R'
- F' R U R' U' R' F R and the inverse
- r U' r' U' r U r'

Just like multislotting, it's impossible to know all of these, but you'll really appreciate it if you ever see one of these cases in an official solve


----------



## Enter (Apr 6, 2011)

lufekk said:


> Aren't ALL cases faster when you know the algorithm?


 
Intuitive F2L is basic and you can do all 42 cases without learning them! also all the empty slot cases! but some algorithms are better than intuitive for example
U (R' F R F') U (R U R') these case is pure intuitive but much better is the algorithmic case M U L F' L' U' M'


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 6, 2011)

Very sweet job guys, it's a reall epic site.
I will definately look through some algs one day!


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 6, 2011)

Added to tags.


----------



## ianography (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for this website. Really, thank you.


----------



## timeless (Apr 22, 2011)

very useful site for f2l from diff angles


----------



## blah (Apr 22, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> OMG thank you for that <3


shorter != faster


----------



## jiggy (Apr 22, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Yes yes! L2EF2L


 
One or two of these cases look very worth learning.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 22, 2011)

blah said:


> shorter != faster


 
...it is faster definitely faster than what I was previously doing for that case...


----------



## Vinny (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah some of these algs I was doing way to many moves... I like how most of them are just cycles of sexy moves...


----------



## timeless (Apr 23, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Yeah some of these algs I was doing way to many moves... I like how most of them are just cycles of sexy moves...


 
example?


----------



## Vinny (Apr 23, 2011)

timeless said:


> example?


 
For the RU' R' URU' R' case I used to do y L' U' L y' U2 R U' R'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 23, 2011)

Excellent site. I was turned off by the polish text, but now that I have seen some of the cases, I will definitely be using this in the future. Bookmarked!


----------



## timeless (Apr 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Excellent site. I was turned off by the polish text, but now that I have seen some of the cases, I will definitely be using this in the future. Bookmarked!


 
i think theyre gonna translate it to english


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Excellent site. I was turned off by the polish text, but now that I have seen some of the cases, I will definitely be using this in the future. Bookmarked!


 
Google Translator helps a lot.
LOL what is orientation horns. http://translate.google.com.au/tran...=auto&tl=en&u=http://f2l.net46.net/index.html


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 23, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> Google Translator helps a lot.
> LOL what is orientation horns. http://translate.google.com.au/tran...=auto&tl=en&u=http://f2l.net46.net/index.html


 
Oh thanks, didn't realize you can do that.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Oh thanks, didn't realize you can do that.


 
If you use Google Chrome, it will translate the whole page.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 27, 2014)

Site is down


----------



## Parity Case (Jun 27, 2014)

filipemtx said:


> Site is down



Site is up, it's just the link that is broken.

Try:

http://www.microsofttranslator.com/...techniki-zaawansowane/fridrich/1/sajgon/3/f2l

(original's not in English)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 27, 2014)

But that is not the original site site with F2L tricks, WV and stuff. =\

The original had plenty of algorithms for every angle of f2l cases.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 28, 2014)

Parity Case said:


> Site is up, it's just the link that is broken.
> 
> Try:
> 
> ...



Thanks for that link. I had http://www.opticubes.com/cubing/f2l/ as a reference but it disappeared. Sad day.

Any other good F2L websites?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 28, 2014)

http://web.archive.org/web/20110621204436/http://cubefreak.net/speed/f2ladvanced/


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 28, 2014)

http://web.archive.org/web/20121230061516/http://f2l.net46.net/index.html


----------



## Parity Case (Jun 28, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Thanks for that link. I had http://www.opticubes.com/cubing/f2l/ as a reference but it disappeared. Sad day.
> 
> Any other good F2L websites?



Opticubes here (using same web archive site as filipemtx's post above)

https://web.archive.org/web/20130928043600/http://www.opticubes.com/cubing/f2l/

As for F2L sites, I've mainly checked out Opticubes in the past. I guess I missed the resource that's the topic of this post.


----------



## Parity Case (Jun 28, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20121230061516/http://f2l.net46.net/index.html


Can you see all of the images on that site (e.g. the CLS page)?. I get a few random cubes, but most of the images are showing up as broken.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 28, 2014)

Parity Case said:


> Can you see all of the images on that site (e.g. the CLS page)?. I get a few random cubes, but most of the images are showing up as broken.


I see that too on the archive but the original site seems to be back up. I hope we dont lose this one, it's a great resource!


----------



## Parity Case (Jun 30, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> I see that too on the archive but the original site seems to be back up. I hope we dont lose this one, it's a great resource!



Thanks for the info re: images showing or not.

Which link are you using to access the original site? The four links (website and the offline versions) in the first post still don't work for me.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 30, 2014)

The images are not showing. We could remake the images using visualcube and upload to a different domain.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 30, 2014)

Parity Case said:


> Thanks for the info re: images showing or not.
> 
> Which link are you using to access the original site? The four links (website and the offline versions) in the first post still don't work for me.


http://f2l.net46.net/index.html


----------



## Parity Case (Jun 30, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> http://f2l.net46.net/index.html



Thanks!


----------



## Dane man (Jun 30, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> http://f2l.net46.net/index.html



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 30, 2014)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Michal Robaczyk (Feb 8, 2021)

I revived Absolute F2L page here: http://f2l.great-site.net/.


Also I have reuploaded my other pages


http://blindfold.great-site.net/




http://2x2.great-site.net/


----------

